# The Haunted Balcony 2007 from Hamburg, Germany



## hauntedbalcony (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi. Here is Sandra from Germany. 
I have take some New Pictures of my Haunted Balcony 2007 from Hamburg, Germany.
My Haunted Balcony is now open here in Germany.










This is my Entrance Door too the Trick or Treat Room









My Haunted Windows

























Here is a Trailer of my Haunted Balcony 2007
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq-fgXaFHb0[/nomedia]


----------



## hauntedbalcony (Oct 15, 2007)

Here comes two a New articles about my Haunted Balcony 2007


























http://www.hauntedbalcony.de.vu


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Niceeeee!
Do you get alot of visitors?
And what is it exactly?
Something to go look at or something to walk through? :O


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Beautiful work. I know there is another haunter from Germany on another forum...it's nice to see that you are bringing the fun to folks over there.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Rock on Germany! Great job.


----------



## hauntedbalcony (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks. Last year they was over 100 people here for the Trick or Treat night.
The Trick or Treat Room is not a walk trough. It`s a small Room.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

A very good use of space. Has anyone jumped from the balcony in terror? He He. I guess you don't need to worry about someone stealing your props up high on a balcony, nice. 

I will swim the Atlantic on Halloween if you are giving out Kinder Überraschung. I brought a case home for my daughters on my trip to Munich. The airport security opened my suitcase thinking the foil wrapped chocolate eggs were some kind of suspicous device.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice balcony and ToT room.
Having so much grouped together has a lot of impact.

Welcome to HauntForum!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Guten tag Sandra. Sehr gut!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I love the pictures! My boys asked if we could drive to Germany to see it. LOL!

I don't speak or read German. What was said in the video?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hauntiholik said:


> My boys asked if we could drive to Germany to see it. LOL!


LOL!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great job there! Like Haunti said...any translation?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Das ist schön!  Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Lagrousome said:


> Great job there! Like Haunti said...any translation?


The other link that she left is the same video, only in English (harder to miss because it was text only under the picture of the gargoyle in the window).



> Here is a Trailer of my Haunted Balcony 2007


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I saw a video from you guys last year. 

What a great thing. From what I remember, Halloween isn't really celebrated in Germany, so you guys have got a niche. 

Your balcony looks awesome.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey Sandra,
It looks AWESOME! I love to see people outside the USA and Canada celebrating Halloween. I bet yours really stops the traffic.
Great job.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## Paul Nicholas Boylan (Nov 1, 2007)

Sandra, denke ich ich liebe Dich. Du bist eine vollkommene Frau.


----------



## hauntedbalcony (Oct 15, 2007)

On my Haunted Balcony Site you can find the NEW Articles.









http://www.hauntedbalcony.de.vu[/QUOTE]


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Great job! I don't think you could make any better use of the space available


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Most excellent!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

looks awsome and thats great that you got a nice article about it... great job


----------

